# Diseño de fuente de alimentación variable con transistores



## YohaSue (Jul 25, 2015)

¡Saludos a todos!

Soy estudiante de Electrónica y como proyecto de curso me han pedido diseñar un circuito centrado en el uso de transistores (y diodos); entonces se me ocurrió que lo más útil que puedo construir es una fuente de alimentación variable.

Tiempo atrás intenté construir una fuente de 1.5 V a 30 V (diagrama adjunto) proporcionada por un profesor cuando ni siquiera sabía como funciona un transistor. Ese profesor ya no está y el montaje de la fuente salió mal, pero aún conservo los componentes.

Mi objetivo es diseñar y montar una fuente que cumpla con las siguientes características:
- Que regule el voltaje con transistores en lugar de circuitos integrados.
- Que la tensión máxima de salida sea como mínimo de 24 V.
- Que sea de 1 A, porque quiero aprovechar al menos el transformador.

Estas tres características se cumplen en el diseño que les comparto, sin embargo no me queda del todo claro como funciona esa fuente y hay otras características que me gustaría que tuviese, entre ellas:
- Que parta de los 0 V.
- Que incluya un voltímetro.
- Una segunda perilla de precisión, como en algunas fuentes profesionales. Se puede descartar.

Debo reconocer que no soy muy hábil en el campo de los transistores (aún) así que, con la ayuda de ustedes, puedo intentar comprender este diseño e intentar mejorarlo, o descartarlo y crear uno propio intentando aprovechar una buena parte de los componentes que conservo. Mi primera duda es *¿Cuál opinan que sea mi mejor opción?*


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 25, 2015)

Se puede, siempre los circuitos integrados hacen todo mas simple, preciso y sobre todo fácil...
Podrías usar un transistor (2n3055) o similar (que te permitirá regular el voltaje con 1 amperio sin problemas y ademas tampoco tiene problemas con los 24v)
Hay mejores transistores, la idea es no ahorrar en lo que mas se va a esforzar! NO olvides poner un fusible a la salida AUNQUE con un par de transistores pequeños (tipo 2n222) podes agregar un "Anti Cortocircuito) que lo que hará es censar la corriente que circula por una resistencia y si es muy alta, pone a GND la base del transistor...







El voltimetro se compra y se instala, va conectado en las salidas de voltaje... incluso podes comprar un tester de esos comunes y adaptarlo, si tenes un Galvanómetro (Vúmetro) también lo podes adaptar....

Si comenzás las pruebas anda subiendo fotos de los avances, busca mas info aquí en el foro y se te ayudara, NORMALMENTE no se hacen tareas de las escuela aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## eL1ct (Jul 26, 2015)

Hola,
Quiza estos circuitos tambien te sirvan,
Esta es la tipica configuracion con realimentacion, lo malo es que la tension de salida no llega a cero:




Y aqui se puede ver tambien la proteccion de sobrecorriente:


----------



## xonaprogramas (Jul 26, 2015)

Yo vi una fuente regulable en una pagina qe se llama proyectosled fijate si te sirve estan en youtube tambien


----------

